# My 66 PL411



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

I recentley aquired a 1966 Datsun PL411 that just today clicked over to 53,000 original miles. Hard to believe yes! but it was garged for 20 years so yeah. I am having a great deal of trouble finding bushings to replace the soon to be dry rotted ones on the car that are now softer than my matress. A wider set of rims that fit my bolt pattern are also hard to find. The tires on there now are about 4 or 5 inches wide and just dont cut it. with only 53k on the odometer and an imaculent interior im almost scared to do anything to make it not original. I do want more power though not only for fun but it would also make my car a bit safer just because 67hp isnt enough to navagate among much larger cars. Suspension is a must for me also, I really feel like im driving a very small boat. Im only 16 and this is my first datsun. I do hope to obtain a 510 later in life but and starting out my love of datsuns with somthing a little older and different and so far its been great. The car runs perfect, my spedometer doesnt work along with the fuel and temp guage but my best guess is the 20 year sit has somthing to do with that. Any help in where to find performance part would be great! Im looking forward to using this site much more!
~Thanx


----------

